# Senal SMH-1000 Studio Monitor Headphones Review (Dustin Abbott)



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi, everyone, if you are looking for a great set of studio/field monitor headphones (or just a great set of general purpose headphones), this relatively unknown brand has made a pretty fantastic pair. I got some for myself after reviewing them because the sound is great (very neutral) and there is a lot of great little features.

Text review: http://bit.ly/1vD2EyZ
Video Review: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBqkIpVLMXI


----------

